# Magicshine MJ-880 or MJ816E



## MrP627 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have to order this online so I can't test it out. Does anyone have any opinions on which would make the best all around light for commute and trails?

I know the 880 is brighter, but is the wider coverage of the 816 really that much better? Also, if any of you have tested either one out, which has better distance?


----------



## Magicshine Australia (Jan 22, 2012)

MrP627 said:


> I know the 880 is brighter, but is the wider coverage of the 816 really that much better? Also, if any of you have tested either one out, which has better distance?


The 880 has a wider diameter spot which throws pretty well - the 816 cannot give you a diameter like that. The 2 x XP-Gs won't provide distance - due to the diffuser lens. The spot is essentially an 808E. The 816E is brighter no doubt but would not be amazingly better in terms of spot light distance.

Including 3 pics. MJ-816, MJ-808E and MJ-880. Our standard Image properties below.

Samsung GT-I9000
F-stop - f/2.6
Exposure time 1/9 seconds
ISO Speed - ISO 200
Exposure bias - 0 step
Focal length - 4 mm
Max aperture - 2.81
Metering mode - Centre weighted average
Flash mode- no flash function
35mm focal length - 0
Contrast - normal
Brightness - -3.01
Exposure program - normal
Saturation - normal
Sharpness - normal
White balance - auto
EXIF Version - 0220


----------



## MrP627 (Jan 25, 2012)

Wow! What a great reply! Wish you had the 816E for comparison though. I read that they upgraded the LEDs to Cree XM L and Cree XM Gs.

Still, I guess it's the MJ-880 for me!

Thanks a ton!


----------



## MrP627 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey! Any suggestions for a good head light from Magicshine?


----------



## Magicshine Australia (Jan 22, 2012)

MrP627 said:


> Wow! What a great reply! Wish you had the 816E for comparison though. I read that they upgraded the LEDs to Cree XM L and Cree XM Gs.


Sorry we don't have a 816E beamshot. We found the cost and selling price too expensive for what's a minor upgrade with XM-L T6 and 2 x XP-Gs emitters and battery so we've not stocked it. The 816 is a great light in terms of usability and flexibility. Mickey Mouse owners tend to agree this light is friendly and bright.

A good headlight as in a spot for helmet mount, you mean? The 880 pretty much drowns out any light you add to it. Suggest you alternate it on helmet and bars for a couple of weeks to find that-missing-illumination" you're looking for.

Oh, get the seller to throw in some spare o-rings on top of the Y band it comes with. Standard o-rings will mount the 880 no probs. Should always carry a spare wrapped around the seat tube.


----------



## MrP627 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi again! 

Yeah, was thinking of a helmet-mounted light for spotting corners, etc. could also use it as a back-up just in case. I read somewhere the 808E could be a good choice, what do you think? Thanks again btw!


----------



## Magicshine Australia (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi Mr P, the 808E is a pretty good spot and thrower as you saw from the picture above. It's value for money for what it can do. The only light with a tighter spot that throws further is the Inton NB-02. Do your homework and see what out there. Choose, and choose wisely, Grasshopper.

From anecdotal evidence, seems nothing can replace the ol' fashion reflector cup for spot and throw distance. Optics can only go that far. From beamshot tests this is evident. The MJ-878 Scuba torch for instance has a light beam DH riders would love, but it's not a bike light. For that brightess and throw it has a reflector cup bigger than ever. MTBers will look like Miners on bikes. Last note: love to see the SST-90 emitter in a bike light one day.


----------



## legacydan (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi, i was looking at getting the 816 but see it has no been replaced by the 816E, Is there any authorised sellers for these in UK or Ireland? 


Thanks


----------



## Magicshine Australia (Jan 22, 2012)

legacydan said:


> Hi, i was looking at getting the 816 but see it has no been replaced by the 816E, Is there any authorised sellers for these in UK or Ireland?


:yesnod:

Magicshine MJ-816 1400 Lumen Bike Light

Magicshine MJ-816E NEW 1800 lumen bike light - Order from the official Magicshine UK distributor today!

Magicshine MJ-816 1400 Lumens - LightsLightsLights.co.uk

Front Bicycle Light, Max 1400LM - MJ-816 - Front lights [Only]

prod6article

MJ-816 1400 Lumen


----------



## legacydan (Mar 5, 2012)

thanks for the links, i take the 816E is the new one and better spec than the 816?


----------



## Magicshine Australia (Jan 22, 2012)

legacydan said:


> thanks for the links, i take the 816E is the new one and better spec than the 816?


Yes, the E is an upgrade but both models are still sold. The main reflector cup light uses Cree XM-L T6 (theoretically 1000 lm) instead of the Seoul Semiconductor SSC P7(theoretically 900 lm). Both side floods are upgraded to XP-Gs(theoretically 400 lm each, total 800 lm) from XP-Es (theoretically 200 lm each). [EDIT] :nono:As of Mar 19 2012: comes standard with MJ-6002 4400mAh BAK batteries. Can upgrade to MJ-6030 5600mAh Samsung batteries for about $20-$30 more, depending on seller. I cannot recommend that. Instead, recommend upgrading to MJ-6038 6600mAh battery for the same price, if not less plus around 33% more runtime.[EDIT] Other than that, everything is the same.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

Magicshine Australia said:


> Yes, the E is an upgrade but both models are still sold. The main reflector cup light uses Cree XM-L T6 (theoretically 1000 lm) instead of the Seoul Semiconductor SSC P7(theoretically 900 lm). Both side floods are upgraded to XP-Gs(theoretically 400 lm each, total 800 lm) from XP-Es (theoretically 200 lm each). Better MJ-6030 5600mAh Samsung batteries. Other than that, everything is the same.


So you're it's got a new main LED. Two new side LEDs and vastly improved battery. Everything else is the same means the driver, body and optics.

Yet the list price is usually only $5 more (US$129 vs 125)
I presume then that the shop is absorbing much of the difference for you to not to want to sell it becuse it seems like a bargain upgrade to me.

A little OT but:
You state that the drivers are exactly the same. Are you certain? If that's the case there will be no benefit from using the XP-G side LEDs over XP-Es since they'll be current limited to 800mA each or whatever.


----------



## Magicshine Australia (Jan 22, 2012)

GraXXoR said:


> So you're it's got a new main LED. Two new side LEDs and vastly improved battery. Everything else is the same means the driver, body and optics.
> 
> Yet the list price is usually only $5 more (US$129 vs 125)
> I presume then that the shop is absorbing much of the difference for you to not to want to sell it becuse it seems like a bargain upgrade to me.
> ...


Hi Graxxor, I didn't exactly say the drivers are the same. LED upgrades comes on a new driver board. I should have said LED + Driver upgrade, sorry. And the answer is yes, the MJ-816E comes with a new driver installed with the T6 and the XP-Gs.

MOQs and prices can vary a lot. We have ordered a few to test out the response. Companies who committed to large quantities can pass on the MOQ discount which I said, can vary a lot. This is not restricted to any product.

For 5 bucks more, I would certainly go for it. But at $25 difference, some won't. Will get the test shots out in just over a weeks time. Side note: We will also be getting some 880s with U2s later. We asked about U3 or U4 - big $$$.


----------



## Mikleskieur (Mar 8, 2012)

*Regulated*

Hello
Can you confirm me this models are regulated power?
Thanks

Mik


----------



## Magicshine Australia (Jan 22, 2012)

Mikleskieur said:


> Hello
> Can you confirm me this models are regulated power?
> Thanks
> 
> Mik


The 816 has a digitally regulated constant current control, if that's what you means by regulated power.


----------



## Mikleskieur (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks, that's what i mean, same thing for the 880?


----------



## Magicshine Australia (Jan 22, 2012)

Mikleskieur said:


> Thanks, that's what i mean, same thing for the 880?


Yes it would be. The MJ-816 is 3 year old tech.


----------



## Mikleskieur (Mar 8, 2012)

can you tell me the real during time battery on 100%mode?
during a long time on the 100% mode,is it possible the light head surface gets too hot?( the output will automatically be reduced)
thanks and excuse me for my english very limited !


----------



## Magicshine Australia (Jan 22, 2012)

Mikleskieur said:


> can you tell me the real during time battery on 100%mode?
> during a long time on the 100% mode,is it possible the light head surface gets too hot?( the output will automatically be reduced)
> thanks and excuse me for my english very limited !


No problems on the questions. That's what we're here for. I will keep it simple.

There are a few things which will affect runtime. The temperature and cooling at that time, the charger's performance and the battery condition. In our test the last time using the standard 4400mAh battery which comes with the MJ-816 we got these results:

Over 3 runs, all our test on high or maximum brightness: 2 hours 35 mins, 2 hours 46 mins and 2 hours 39 mins. Average it out, that's 2 hours 40 mins. The temperature in the room was about 19C over the 3 days with a fan blowing about a 15km/h head wind.

The MJ-816 with the Open Light Systems 17,400mAh battery gave us 10 hours 12 mins with the similar conditions. We only did one run on this one.

The MJ-816E with the MJ-6030 5600mAh battery should give us about 3 hours plus minus 15 mins - we have not tested this model yet.

The thermal step down(output reduced) depends on the temperature around you and more importantly airflow through the light unit. If you are stopped on maximum brightness it may step down in just 5 to 8 mins. When on thermal stepdown, the unit is already very hot. Give it a 10km/h airflow and it should not step down. So it's not how long you have the light on maximum, it's how much airflow you can provide to keep it cool.


----------



## Mikleskieur (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks, that's clear!
To compare with the mj-872, the angle beam is wider, equal or less wide on the 880?
Mik


----------



## Magicshine Australia (Jan 22, 2012)

Mikleskieur said:


> Thanks, that's clear!
> To compare with the mj-872, the angle beam is wider, equal or less wide on the 880?
> Mik


The MJ-872 is wider than the MJ-880. Flat faced lights are always wider than those with depth. Lights with depth have better throw distance. Generally, the deeper, the further.


----------



## Nicolmighty (Mar 15, 2012)

So in the end, in term of both Wide-Long ranges, the MJ-880 is the best isn't it? I have to buy the 816E or 880 today... =)


----------



## Magicshine Australia (Jan 22, 2012)

Nicolmighty said:


> So in the end, in term of both Wide-Long ranges, the MJ-880 is the best isn't it? I have to buy the 816E or 880 today... =)


I'd go for the MJ-880 in a New York minute. Remember to squeeze the seller for some free o-rings.

Was meaning to come in anyway to "edit and update" the MJ-816E specs. Apparently... now, it's not standard with the Samsung celled MJ-6030. It depends on the option the authorised seller chooses. So, it comes standard with MJ-6002 4400mAh battery unless you want to pay more. If that's the case, I'd choose the MJ-6038 6600mAh battery that looks like the one for MJ-880 only difference is round connectors instead of the squarish ones the MJ-6036 battery has.

[SECOND UPDATE EDIT] MJ-816E with Samsung celled MJ-6030 battery. Our customer recorded 4 hours 40 mins over 2 runs with similar burntime test condtions. I must admit this surprised both of us. I judged the MJ-6030 too harshly. Will publish MJ-6038 runtime when we get the results.


----------



## Nicolmighty (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes but I'm screwed... Where to buy from as I want it ASAP in Belgium... =(


----------



## Magicshine Australia (Jan 22, 2012)

Nicolmighty said:


> Yes but I'm screwed... Where to buy from as I want it ASAP in Belgium... =(


At least you're getting lucky...

In Germany:
MJ 880 - Magicshine - Fahrradbeleuchtung - Outdoor- Beleuchtung

In UK:
Magicshine MJ-880 NEW 2000 lumen bike light - Magicshine's most powerful light yet. Order from the official Magicshine UK distributor today!

Magicshine MJ-880 2000 Lumen - LightsLightsLights.co.uk

How urgently do you need it? Sounds like you need it for a race. lightslightslights can have it to you in 3 days. I would contact them and ask if they can express it faster if you pay more. They are the cheapest anyway and the shipping is always reasonable from the UK.


----------



## Nicolmighty (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you very much for your help! 

Indeed, I would need it very urgently as I leave for a trip where I'll need it on Sunday. I contacted them. Are they reliable?! I never used Paypal before...


----------



## Magicshine Australia (Jan 22, 2012)

Nicolmighty said:


> Thank you very much for your help!
> 
> Indeed, I would need it very urgently as I leave for a trip where I'll need it on Sunday. I contacted them. Are they reliable?! I never used Paypal before...


All 3 are. You can trust lightslightlights. They have been around and sell quite a bit. You don't need a Paypal account to use your creditcard. Why don't you e-mail or better yet, call them and ask them if you can pay creditcard if that's easier for you. There's no "buyers protection" on Paypal anyway if you use them outside eBay.

All the best!:thumbsup:


----------



## Torchy (Feb 7, 2011)

I would check out the Moon X Power 1500.
It looks twice as bright as the MJ-880 and doesn't have the overheating problem.


----------



## Magicshine Australia (Jan 22, 2012)

Torchy said:


> I would check out the Moon X Power 1500.
> It looks twice as bright as the MJ-880 and doesn't have the overheating problem.


Hi Torchy, nice to see you're selling the Moon X on eBay.

What's the MJ-880 overheating problem are you referring to? I ride with it every second night for 35km on my helmet and have not seen any thermal cutback to date. It's hottish but not to a point I am feeling hot air blowing through the vents to my head.


----------



## ansjol (Aug 5, 2011)

Mr. Lumen Guinea Pig:
What about the real output of this lights, currently I have ordered a MJ-816E that claims an output of 1800 lumens, but in several reviews I´ve found that the real estimate is 900 Lumens, is that true?
Tks in advance!!


----------



## Magicshine Australia (Jan 22, 2012)

ansjol said:


> Mr. Lumen Guinea Pig:
> What about the real output of this lights, currently I have ordered a MJ-816E that claims an output of 1800 lumens, but in several reviews I´ve found that the real estimate is 900 Lumens, is that true?
> Tks in advance!!


There are variables to consider when measuring output of any light. There hasn't been a test done for it in an integrating sphere at 1 meter, 1 min after power up. As the heat goes up, the output reduces marginally.

The lux measurement and integrating sphere test is good but in practical terms 1 meter ahead of your handlebar is, thin air. Better to consider the throw or flood of any light, which is harder to measure. IMHO lumen numbers don't mean much. Just as long as it's bright enough for your needs. Ride according to how bright or dim it needs to be. FYI, I've 4200 theoretical lumens on my bar and helmet but don't for a moment think "wow I have this much lumens, I am a lumen god" when I am riding.

The MJ-816E is theoretically rated at 1800 lumens, meaning the XM-L T6 is 1000 lumens and 2 x XP-G R5s at 400 lumens each. We've not seen a light driven to the max of it's LEDs - it's not possible. Each to their own, but we will never say the MJ-816E is 1800 lumens - that would be lying. My estimation would be 1200-1300 lumens if it was tested in an integrating sphere. Anyone got a spare integrating sphere to lend us?

Please note I am not a techie and I won't pretend for a nanosecond I am good like the DIY boys + yetibetty are. I just go from my practical experiences. This is simplistic but I think it's easy to understand. Consider the driver being "average Magicshine" let's consider the XM-L T6 actual performance. I think most agree the MJ-808E is conservatively about 750-800 lumens. The 4 x XP-G R5s in a MJ-872 are about 1300 lumens. Divide that by 4, 325 lumens each. 750 + (325 x 2) = 1400 lumens. I take the conservative approach when quoting lumen numbers so I am still sticking to 1200-1300 lumens.

Happy to stand corrected


----------



## ansjol (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow Mr. Lumen Guinea Pig, 

Tks for your fast response! Since my car headlight is given something like 1500 lumens, I hope that this light will be enough for my next month XC night ride. Absolutely amazing!!

Thanks for the answer and for the best bang for the buck light in the market!


----------



## Magicshine Australia (Jan 22, 2012)

ansjol said:


> Wow Mr. Lumen Guinea Pig,
> 
> Tks for your fast response! Since my car headlight is given something like 1500 lumens, I hope that this light will be enough for my next month XC night ride. Absolutely amazing!!
> 
> Thanks for the answer and for the best bang for the buck light in the market!


Welcome. All the best in the XC ride.:thumbsup:


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

I've been asking for someone to compare the 816 and the 816E since the latter was released. Nobody has been able to as of yet.... Still, I'd love to see the 816E vs the 880 as the original 816 is an outdated P7. As many say, the 808 is quite convincingly outclassed by the 808E, so it would be reasonable to expect that the 816E outclasses the 816...

What I'm more interested in is the 2 x wide lensed XP-Gs.


----------



## Magicshine Australia (Jan 22, 2012)

GraXXoR said:


> I've been asking for someone to compare the 816 and the 816E since the latter was released. Nobody has been able to as of yet.... Still, I'd love to see the 816E vs the 880 as the original 816 is an outdated P7. As many say, the 808 is quite convincingly outclassed by the 808E, so it would be reasonable to expect that the 816E outclasses the 816...
> 
> What I'm more interested in is the 2 x wide lensed XP-Gs.


And I've been ignoring you Graxxor:eekster: Ok, my apologies. I did say we were going to do it but haven't got to it. Our last shipment was late and we've been frantic getting the lights to the competitors of the Mont 24 hour race this weekend. I didn't even have time to do the runtime test for the 816E with 6030 battery - my customer did that for me (I need to re-verify he was on max setting on both runs although he said he was). I will publish my results with the MJ-6038 battery in a few days time.
[ADDING BURNTIME/RUNTIME INFO: MJ-816E + MJ-6038 6600mAh 4TH GEN BATTERY - 3 HOURS 5 MINS OVER 3 RUNS].
The 816E is certainly brighter than the 816. It's immediately obvious when I turned both of them on. Goes without saying the XP-Gs are a lot brighter than the XP-Es of the 816. This is more obvious than the P7 to T6 upgrade.

It's not brighter than the 880. I don't even have to put them side by side to know this. I am very curious with Torchy's "Moon X Power 1500 looks twice as bright" statement.

I will get to the beam shot test tonight - 12 hours from now. MJ-816 vs MJ-816E vs MJ-880. Any request? My usual singletrack location, road or open field - or all, please?


----------



## Magicshine Australia (Jan 22, 2012)

*816 vs 816E vs 880*

Ok, Graxxor here's your order.

I have not changed a single thing in the pics - not even the file name. Let me know if you want the originals. I will send them to your e-mail.

No time for singletrack today. Taken with the usual Samsung Galaxy S camera. Same properties as listed before. It's darker in the picture. I didn't want to adjust it because it's the standard I use. Bear in mind the exposure is 1/9 sec and brightness is default at -3.64(yes negative 3.64).

Pictures in this order
1: 816 - XP-E only
2: 816E - XP-G only (intensity is higher)
3: 816 - P7 only
4: 816E - T6 only (no surprise the T6 is more intense)
5: 816 - P7 + 2 x XP-E (not looking right. checked it to make sure all 3 are on. picture telling different - or is it that dim. will redo on singletrack later)
6: 816E - T6 + 2 x XP-G (the brightness combined is very noticable now)
7: 816 + 816E together
8: Missed a shot of the 880 by itself. This pic 816 + 880+ 816E
9: I'm a why not person, adding the NB-04 to the mix
10: Let's go all the way, adding the 880 from the helmet. 9,400 theoretical lumens


----------



## Magicshine Australia (Jan 22, 2012)

*They can handle it.*

Quite easy to tell the 816 from the 816E. Notice the LED difference between the P7(big die) and the much smaller T6. Other than that there is no visible difference.


----------



## Magicshine Australia (Jan 22, 2012)

*Pics from a Sony DSC T200*

Didn't publish pics from this camera because it was grainy. Taken on the same night. Sony camera is great for close up shots which the Samsung Galaxy struggles with. I DID take a shot of the 816, 816E and 880 on max. I thought I was losing it. Publish what I have anyway. The 880 was angled wrongly.

Picture properties:
f/3.5. Exposure 1/4 sec, ISO 800 - for 816 and 816E but ISO 400 for MJ-880 (I did not change it manually but it took it at ISO 400 on auto...get a SLR later:madman, Exposure bias: 0 step, Focal length 6mm, Max aperture 3.625, White Balance: auto, all other properties: normal.

The shots are in this order: 816, 816E and finally 880.


----------



## Magicshine Australia (Jan 22, 2012)

*Singletrack + gravel path shots*

Another few shots of the 816, 816E, 880. Set the Samsung to ISO 200 today - Sony still too grainy. Other properties are the same except for brightness with fluctuates at minus 3 point something. Last pic is a NB-02 with U2 which I use for my headstrap. This is to compare the P7, T6 and U2.

Maximum brightness on singletrack. Bottles are spaced 16 meters apart. Last bottle is 6 meters behind the second - cannot be seen. Pictures in order:
1. 816 
2. 816E
3. 880

On gravel trail. 3 bottles are spaced 16 meters apart, which means the last bottle is approximately 144 feet away:
4. 816 with XP-Es
5. 816E with XP-Gs
6: 816 full brightness
7. 816E full brightness
8. 880 full brightness
9. Inton NB-02 full brightness


----------



## ansjol (Aug 5, 2011)

I did some shots with my Camera, this is the order:

1. Magic Shine MJ-816e Low beam
2. Magic Shine MJ-816e Center Beam
3. Magic Shine MJ-816e 2 laterall little lamps
4. Magic Shine MJ-816e Full beam


----------



## ansjol (Aug 5, 2011)

*1*


----------



## ansjol (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## ansjol (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## ansjol (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

Magicshine Australia said:


> Another few shots of the 816, 816E, 880. Set the Samsung to ISO 200 today - Sony still too grainy. Other properties are the same except for brightness with fluctuates at minus 3 point something. Last pic is a NB-02 with U2 which I use for my headstrap. This is to compare the P7, T6 and U2.
> 
> Maximum brightness on singletrack. Bottles are spaced 16 meters apart. Last bottle is 6 meters behind the second - cannot be seen. Pictures in order:
> 1. 816
> ...


Very interesting. In terms of tightness, it's looking like the 816E centre beam and the Inton have a similar shape with the inton being obviously brighter. the 880 is clearly very bright, but the local reflectivity makes me wince even on the computer screen. I can't imagine using it at full power in anything but a peat bog after the rain. On the helmet it might be more useful, though as it has a lot of throw.


----------



## Magicshine Australia (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey Graxxor, yes the Inton is tighter and being a reflector cup light, it should produce pretty similar beam shape. I use the Samsung camera because I can truly say despite the beamshots looking darker than in person, we can actually see beam shape. I take pics and hold up the phone so I can compare the beam battern on the LCD screen and what I see at that moment.

Many beamshots beam patterns aren't clearly defined because of overexposure and oversaturation. You get yellowy flood everywhere, which may not be what you actually see when you're riding with it.

Since we are on the subject on beam pattern. Let me post a pic of the reflector cups. I think to a small degree the back wall bit near the emitter and the angle of the cup of the U2 helps throw better.


----------



## snowcatsmiling (Mar 29, 2012)

Torchy said:


> I would check out the Moon X Power 1500.
> It looks twice as bright as the MJ-880 and doesn't have the overheating problem.


I wouldn't.

I bought an xpower 1500 in January. For the first three charges it went off after around 20 minutes of use without showing the red warning LED. I emailed Moon about this and received no response at all.

Since yesterday, only enough power comes from the battery to faintly power the LED and the light won't switch on at all. This is after it worked fine on a weekly 1 1/2 hour ride on lowest beam and an overnight charge each time. It turns out that the battery seal looks like it couldn't handle 3km on smooth road in light-to-medium rain and the bike's quick rinse-down afterwards.

Also, just so you know, the rubber strap mount it comes with doesn't grip at all on my new black handlebars - it's only any good on shiny metal. I've had zero support from Moon.

When it works it's amazing, but be careful because it will blind oncoming road users even on lowest beam, and the mount doesn't grip well enough to use off-road, but with shiny metal bars you'll do better.So, remote smooth roads only?!

Right now we feel like we've bought a very expensive dead weight and I'm looking for an alternative.

If all you care about is BRIGHT like daylight, then go for it, as long as it works.

Conclusion: great when it works, but overall not worth even half the RRP. A light needs to reliably switch on, and stay in place. This does neither.


----------



## jjziets (Apr 14, 2010)

My money is on the MJ880. It is so small and good looking compared to wobbly MJ816.


----------

